# Pls answer this question!!!



## jayanthim (Nov 25, 2009)

hey ppl, im new to this forum and also soap making(melt and pour method)... i have a question to all of u... while i add fresh milk to my soap, will the soap be fresh for a long time??? because the milk itself stays for 2-3 days after opening and added to soap, will the soap be fresh and clwan enough to use or the saop will be spoil over time... how long will or may the soap last for ???no. of days or months??? and one more question if i have to use milk powder instead of fresh milk which powder shld i use( i used nestle milk powder once which contains skimmed milk and sucrose) is sucrose ok to use in the soap...


----------



## pops1 (Nov 26, 2009)

Since nobody has answered your question l thought l would make a suggestion,try looking in the "search located" on the right hand side of the page,l had a quick look and came up with this one www.soapmakingforum.com/forum/viewtopic ... fresh+milk.
Fresh milk is not something l add to my soap l have enough trouble coping with the plain old Goatsmilk base so l can't help you with your question personally.There aren't many questions that haven't been asked and answered on this forum at some stage and the "search" is a good place to start for information.


----------



## jayanthim (Nov 26, 2009)

hey, thanks for ur reply... can u pls be lil more clear as to can i use the nestle milk powder(skimmed milk and sucrose) to the soap bar, i also use vitamine capsule if liquid fresh milk is used... just wanted to knw if soap can stay fresh for few days atleast


----------



## jayanthim (Nov 26, 2009)

i searched on net for the info but found no where,,, just made a bar of soap yest with fresh milk(freezed for sometime)... any idea as to how to know if the soap is good enough to use(if milk has curdled or anything)????


----------



## Goldenearthgirl (Nov 26, 2009)

I never add milk to MP Soap, it will go off.  I would be good to make a single bar and watch it but if it is for a present for someone I personally wouldn't make it with any kind of milk.  Just buy a goatsmilk base


----------



## dagmar88 (Nov 26, 2009)

Please try to formulate a subject when posting. Most people brows through this forum by the titles of each post; and 'pls answer my question' won't make a lot of people interested in reading  :wink: 

As Pops said, please use the search function and/or brows through the M&P forum. You will find a lot of information there.
Search for 'milk' in the M&P forum:
http://soapmakingforum.com/forum/search ... de=results


----------



## ChrissyB (Nov 26, 2009)

Because MP soap base is already saponified, if you add milk to it, it will go off.
Lye is somewhat of a preservative, but in MP base you have no free lye, it's already been used to make the soap.
I have heard of people adding milk powders to their mp base, you may have more success with that.
Hopefully someone who has done it *nudge nudge Tanya* will chime in!
I know Tanya has used buttermilk powder in her mp.


----------



## jayanthim (Nov 26, 2009)

heyyy!!!!!!!!! u ppl are really super cool,,,, appreciate all ur help, thanks for that... here is the receipe with the milk one done and the one which is planned for the next bar of soap

with milk(fresh)
fresh milk
honey
pears soap(as the soap base since i dont get any soap base out here)
olive oil
almond oil

now that milk is eliminate and its gonna be 

honey
pears soap(as the soap base since i dont get any soap base out here)
olive oil
almond oil

what do u all think of the second recipe??? will this be good for dry skin??? will olive and almond oil clog pores and open the pores???? there are 1-2 pimples after using the oils,, so could the reason be oils??

thanks for ur advices


----------

